# 'Mix It Up Day'



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Homosexual 'Mix It Up' day - Is your child's school on the list?*

*Radical Southern Poverty Law Center behind gay indoctrination program*

October 1, 2012

On, Tuesday, October 30, over two thousand schools across the nation will be observing "Mix It Up" (MIU) day. MIT is a nationwide push to promote the homosexual lifestyle in public schools. A strong focus is directed specifically to elementary and junior high grades.


*MIU is a project of the fanatical pro-homosexual group, Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC).* This is the same organization that launched hateful and malicious rhetoric toward the Family Research Council just prior to the August shooting of a security guard by a SPLC sympathizer.

*See if your school is on the list.* 
AFA is joining other family-oriented groups in urging parents to keep their children at home that day if their local school is sponsoring the "Mix It Up" project.

The Southern Poverty Law Center is using this project to bully-push its gay agenda, and at the same time, intimidate and silence students who have a Biblical view of homosexuality.

*TAKE ACTION* 
*See if your school is on the list.** If it is, a simple phone call or letter to school administrators telling them your child will not attend school on October 30 may be enough to cause some participating schools to change their plans to sponsor, endorse, or promote "Mix It Up" day.* 

_Note: If your school is listed, it may be without the knowledge or permission of school administrators. If so, ask them to send an email to www.tolerance.org/contact-form and instruct the SPLC to remove their school from the list immediately._


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2012)

I certainly agree the _gay agenda_ is a Bully. Stay prayerful.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

I love God... Oh How I Love God...  

Hear His Word:

Isaiah 7:1-7

 Now it came to pass in the days of Ahaz the son of Jotham, the son of Uzziah, king of Judah, that Rezin king of Syria and Pekah the son of Remaliah, king of Israel, went up to Jerusalem to make war against it, but could not prevail against it. 2 And it was told to the house of David, saying, “Syria’s forces are deployed in Ephraim.” So his heart and the heart of his people were moved as the trees of the woods are moved with the wind.

3 Then the Lord said to Isaiah, “Go out now to meet Ahaz, you and Shear-Jashub[a] your son, at the end of the aqueduct from the upper pool, on the highway to the Fuller’s Field, 

4 and say to him: ‘Take heed, and be quiet; do not fear or be fainthearted for these two stubs of smoking firebrands, for the fierce anger of Rezin and Syria, and the son of Remaliah. 

5 Because Syria, Ephraim, and the son of Remaliah have plotted evil against you, saying, 

6 *“Let us go up against Judah and trouble it, and let us make a gap in its wall for ourselves, and set a king over them*, the son of Tabel”— 

*7 thus says the Lord God:


“It shall not stand,
Nor shall it come to pass.*


The 'inclusion' of homosexuality' as a standard shall not stand.   

They shall not be able to set a king (ruler) to enforce this lifestyle

This effort of their shall perish, it has no foundation, it shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass. 

God prophesied in Joel 2 and Isaiah 43 and Isaiah 54, what our children would become.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

They need to leave these children out of this.   God is not going to sit back and allow this to go unpunished...   No He's not; they are endangering innocent children.   

http://www.tolerance.org/mix-it-activities-grades-prek-k


*Pre-K to Kindergarten Mix It Up Activities*

Lunch Mixers

•Getting to Know Each Other
•Compliment Tag
•Human Scavenger Hunt
•That’s Teamwork
•Buddies

*Classroom Activities*

•Developing Empathy
•Celebrate Each Other
•Happy Faces
•It’s Okay to Feel Different
•Everyone’s a Helper


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 5, 2012)

Shimmie...words cannot express how I feelnono:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie...words cannot express how I feelnono:





they are out to 'normalize' this lifestyle.  

Worse, they are teaching little children about 'sex' between two people of the same sex. There's no other description, because that's what it is.   They don't need to know about this.  Why can't they let these children be little children?

"it's okay to feel differnt' is one of the topics?   

What does a five year old know about feeling different, in other words, about feeling gay?   Why are they confusing these babies with this?   These folks need to be arrested for this.  It's not acceptable.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep, it's definitely private or homeschooling for my future kids.  

This stuff is getting out of hand.


----------



## divya (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. 

First, let me clarify that the Southern Poverty Law Center is a civil rights organization, not "fanatical"  group. People should really look into the monumental cases in which they have been involved since their inception in 1971. 

It is true, however, that the gay agenda has permeated many areas. I do not agree with the incorporation of LGBT issues into these children's programs. Not sure that schools are required to incorporate LGBT issues into their "Mix it up Day," but it is being encouraged on the website to some degree. It's so unfortunate because this is how such issues slip by parents and can influence children to perceive issues in a manner contrary to God's will. Perhaps parents should request further information from their specific school.


----------



## divya (Oct 6, 2012)

*Mix It Up and the AFA*

Earlier this week, a group called the American Family Association (AFA) launched an email attack on Teaching Tolerance's Mix It Up program, calling it an effort to indoctrinate elementary and junior high school children into the "homosexual lifestyle." The AFA included a link to our Mix It Up map and urged people to call school principals to demand that schools drop out of Mix. They also suggested threatening to keep children home from school on Oct. 30. 

Describing Mix this way is an out-and-out lie. As educators know, Mix It Up is a simple effort to get students to break through social boundaries and make new friends. Each school sets its own agenda, makes its own plans and chooses its own theme. Last year, over 3,000 schools participated in the program without incident. (You can check out some of the great Mix success stories here.) 

None of that seems to matter to the AFA, a group that specializes in demonizing the LGBT community and stirring up hate. Incredibly, the AFA has linked homosexuality to the Holocaust, saying, "Homosexuality gave us Adolph Hitler, and homosexuals in the military gave us the Brown Shirts, the Nazi war machine and six million dead Jews." It has also made racist claims such as welfare causes black people to "rut like rabbits." 

We urge you as an educator to stand strong against the bullies at the AFA. If there's any way we can help, please email us at [email protected]. We're here to support you because we know you're there to support your students. 

Citations:

Bryan Fischer, chief spokesperson for the American Family Association, writes, “Homosexuality gave us Adolph Hitler, and homosexuals in the military gave us the Brown Shirts, the Nazi war machine and 6 million dead Jews.”
Source: Bryan Fischer, “Homosexuality, Hitler and ‘Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell,’” May 27, 2010. www.afa.net/Blogs/BlogPost.aspx?id=2147494882

Bryan Fischer writes that black people “rut like rabbits.”
Source: www.rightwingwatch.org/content/fisher-goes-too-far-blog-post-changed-remove-rut-rabbits-comment


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't have a dog in the fight between AFA and the SPLC. I believe that the battle is not against flesh and blood. I will remain prayerful about this situation. I am unclear if this Mix It Up is a cleverly disguised attempt to promote this homosexual lifestyle. But, if it is, I will not be supporting it.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2012)

divya said:


> *Mix It Up and the AFA*
> 
> Earlier this week, a group called the American Family Association (AFA) launched an email attack on Teaching Tolerance's Mix It Up program, calling it an effort to indoctrinate elementary and junior high school children into the "homosexual lifestyle." The AFA included a link to our Mix It Up map and urged people to call school principals to demand that schools drop out of Mix. They also suggested threatening to keep children home from school on Oct. 30.
> 
> ...



I read this same article; as a matter of fact it's still on one of my tabs:

http://www.tolerance.org/mix-it-up-afa

It appears that they are making the AFA look like a racist group in order to defend the lgbt.

Bottomline:  teaching homosexuality in schools needs to be illegal; just as pornography.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I read this same article; as a matter of fact it's still on one of my tabs:
> 
> http://www.tolerance.org/mix-it-up-afa
> 
> ...




Why do you have that article bookmarked on your tabs? When information is released through articles, it just shows us how to pray and come up with ways to infiltrate what is really need for children.


----------



## divya (Oct 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I read this same article; as a matter of fact it's still on one of my tabs:
> 
> http://www.tolerance.org/mix-it-up-afa
> 
> ...



Just as the AFA are making the Southern Poverty Law Center out to be a "fanatical pro-homosexual group." That's not fair either. Imho, both sides need to be truthful.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice Lady said:


> Why do you have that article bookmarked on your tabs? When information is released through articles, it just shows us how to pray and come up with ways to infiltrate what is really need for children.



It's not bookmarked...    On my computer, links open up in tabs, not new windows.  It's easier to close them when I'm through.   Since it's been mentioned, I will start bookmarking to keep track of updates on these issues.  

Prayer about these issues are a given, in addition to alerting my family, friends and others in Ministry with whom I am associated, who will put this into intercession with their prayer groups.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2012)

divya said:


> Just as the AFA are making the Southern Poverty Law Center out to be a *"fanatical pro-homosexual group." *That's not fair either. Imho, both sides need to be truthful.



Truth being... they are, as they are not letting up on pushing the gay agenda.

The AFA is not wrong to call them out on it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 7, 2012)

I dont think this is new. I graduated high school nearly 10 years ago and they had a day called "power puff" day where the boys dressed as girls. I was saved then so I was in disagreement but I dont think I understood the agenda of the enemy to make us accept the gay lifestyle until now. The school I went to set the tone for young homosexuals to feel comfortable doing what they did. The gay students went up and down the halls holding hands, etc. Back then it was just that school, now its all of them and the boys/men are the main ones being attacked with this spirit. We need to keep our nation as a whole in prayer but we especially need to keep our boys and men before God.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I dont think this is new. I graduated high school nearly 10 years ago and they had a day called "power puff" day where the boys dressed as girls. I was saved then so I was in disagreement but I dont think I understood the agenda of the enemy to make us accept the gay lifestyle until now. The school I went to set the tone for young homosexuals to feel comfortable doing what they did. The gay students went up and down the halls holding hands, etc. Back then it was just that school, now its all of them and the boys/men are the main ones being attacked with this spirit. ...
> 
> *We need to keep our nation as a whole in prayer but we especially need to keep our boys and men before God.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I cannot thank you enough for sharing the bolded.   You are speaking from the heart of God.  The attack is upon our men and the women are following behind them.   

One of the many things that I find so disturbing are the 'mothers' of young boys who literally encourage and baby their sons into homosexuality.    The princess boy's mom is sadly not the only woman making their sons weak.   

This is a 'spirit'.. a spirit of deception which is lying about the innocense of homosexuality.   There's nothing innocent or pure about this lifestyle.  Nothing...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I cannot thank you enough for sharing the bolded.   You are speaking from the heart of God.  The attack is upon our men and the women are following behind them.
> 
> One of the many things that I find so disturbing are the 'mothers' of young boys who literally encourage and baby their sons into homosexuality.    The princess boy's mom is sadly not the only woman making their sons weak.
> 
> This is a 'spirit'.. a spirit of deception which is lying about the innocense of homosexuality.   There's nothing innocent or pure about this lifestyle.  Nothing...



Shimmie.. It saddens me. I was talking with my sister about this earlier. One agenda of the enemy is the breakdown of the family and its beginning with our men. If its not the homosexuality, its the demonically influenced, violent music and movies that are causing our young men to take on savage and ruthless spirits and they end up dead or in prison. The breakdown in the family is causing a repetitive cycle where men are creating babies all over town and think that providing financially is enough. People are wounded but Jesus came to bind the broken heart. This is the Jesus we need to show the world, the one who heals. I could go on forever. As I have been praying in the Spirit lately I have noticed prayers for the government and school system and families coming up within my mind very clear; words I wouldn't have known to pray with my natural mind. I know it was God. Thank God for the Holy Ghost, surely He knows how to intercede for a nation that is groaning for the glory of God to be revealed.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## divya (Oct 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Truth being... they are, as they are not letting up on pushing the gay agenda.
> 
> The AFA is not wrong to call them out on it.



Then I guess that makes the AFA a racist group then right? It's just sad when no one wants to do right. 

The truth is that the Southern Poverty Law Center has existed since 1971 and has fought for the civil rights of so many people. They handle cases in behalf of immigrants, African-Americans, veterans, prisoners who are victims of sexual assault, children with disabilities etc. When the Jena 6 incident was at issue, SPLC was front and center. I do not agree with the attempts to force acceptance of homosexuality on children and others at all. It is wrong and the AFA and others have every right to speak out against that.

At the same time, I do not agree with the AFA labeling the SPLC as a fanatical pro-homosexual group is not fair because the group is concerned with civil rights. The AFA should strongly disagree with those actions that are wrong but not mislabel the SPLC so as to ignore and deny the services they offer to the public. One might wonder if they are happy to label them this way because they couldnt care less about the many other people SPLC helps. If one really cares for those less forturnate, why do that? SMH.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2012)

divya said:


> Then I guess that makes the AFA a racist group then right? It's just sad when no one wants to do right.
> 
> The truth is that the Southern Poverty Law Center has existed since 1971 and has fought for the civil rights of so many people. They handle cases in behalf of immigrants, African-Americans, veterans, prisoners who are victims of sexual assault, children with disabilities etc. When the Jena 6 incident was at issue, SPLC was front and center. I do not agree with the attempts to force acceptance of homosexuality on children and others at all. It is wrong and the AFA and others have every right to speak out against that.
> 
> At the same time, I do not agree with the AFA labeling the SPLC as a fanatical pro-homosexual group is not fair because the group is concerned with civil rights. The AFA should strongly disagree with those actions that are wrong but not mislabel the SPLC so as to ignore and deny the services they offer to the public. One might wonder if they are happy to label them this way because they couldnt care less about the many other people SPLC helps. If one really cares for those less forturnate, why do that? SMH.



It's come to a  point when we have to be careful protecting civil rights groups.   When they cross the line into promoting sin, ignoring the dangers of it along with the repercussions, misleading people into following them, that homosexuality is okay.     There is no innocense in this, nor should this group be protected simply because of it's past works.      The only thing the AFA has done is call them out for whom they are; which are 'pushers' of a dangerous lifestyle.   They are forcing these dangers onto young children, of which they have absolutely no right to do.   This is a group which has chosen to bombard the schools and to override parental awareness and approval.   In turn, they are also bullying those children who do not accept their agenda.  

divya, it appears that you support the gay agenda's supporters.  Anything that comes out against them, you have a ready made defense for it rather than against it.   There is no middle ground here.  It's either _for or against.  _ .      I'd rather side with the AFA who are radical about opposing and exposing these groups, making folks aware of what the enemy is doing to harm children and our society.     

By supporting the gay agenda and the actions being taken to do so, the Southern Poverty Law Center is 'undoing' any and all good that it has ever done.  They are performing a chalk board eraser of whatever 'good' they've done in the past.   The NAACP is no better, as I've lost all respect for them as well.   They cannot hide behind their 'good works' and still promote the gay lifestyle so vigorously.    

By these groups supporting the gay agenda, it takes away the rights of those who do not.   There are gay lawsuits all over this country, where gays sue for any nit picking thing that 'offends' them, be it right or wrong.  This is where the rights once fought for others are undone; for gays are being given the right to complain, and whine and sue whomever they please. 

It's beyond obvious that we will never agree on this issue.  It's obvious where we each stand.   In that, there's nothing more to say.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Shimmie.. It saddens me. I was talking with my sister about this earlier. One agenda of the enemy is the breakdown of the family and its beginning with our men. If its not the homosexuality, its the demonically influenced, violent music and movies that are causing our young men to take on savage and ruthless spirits and they end up dead or in prison. The breakdown in the family is causing a repetitive cycle where men are creating babies all over town and think that providing financially is enough. People are wounded but Jesus came to bind the broken heart. This is the Jesus we need to show the world, the one who heals. I could go on forever.
> 
> *As I have been praying in the Spirit lately I have noticed prayers for the government and school system and families coming up within my mind very clear; words I wouldn't have known to pray with my natural mind. I know it was God. Thank God for the Holy Ghost, surely He knows how to intercede for a nation that is groaning for the glory of God to be revealed.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



MrsHaseeb...

Again, I thank you for something more you've shared ... :Rose:

at the bolded:   I was just sharing with my daughter how my prayers have been so different and heartfelt for our government, the school system, families, strong marriages, protecting the true and pure meaning of marriage....

I find my heart praying for these than personal areas of my life.  I think less of my 'self' prayers...  

I believe that this is happening all throughout the Body of Christ; the Holy Spirit is flowing these prayers throughout His Body, to have His will be done throughout the earth.


----------



## divya (Oct 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> It's come to a  point when we have to be careful protecting civil rights groups.   When they cross the line into promoting sin, ignoring the dangers of it along with the repercussions, misleading people into following them, that homosexuality is okay.     There is no innocense in this, nor should this group be protected simply because of it's past works.      The only thing the AFA has done is call them out for whom they are; which are 'pushers' of a dangerous lifestyle.   They are forcing these dangers onto young children, of which they have absolutely no right to do.   This is a group which has chosen to bombard the schools and to override parental awareness and approval.   In turn, they are also bullying those children who do not accept their agenda.
> 
> divya, it appears that you support the gay agenda's supporters.  Anything that comes out against them, you have a ready made defense for it rather than against it.   There is no middle ground here.  It's either _for or against.  _ .      I'd rather side with the AFA who are radical about opposing and exposing these groups, making folks aware of what the enemy is doing to harm children and our society.
> 
> ...



No one said that the AFA shouldn't protest the issue of homosexuality - they absolutely should. At the same time, they shouldn't lie either. It's just that simple. Two wrongs don't make a right, and one surely don't win anyone for Christ with such an approach.

[email protected] support gay agenda supporters. I just believe in putting right where right is and wrong where wrong is. So you're right, we won't agree on this issue.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 9, 2012)

divya said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> 
> First, let me clarify that the Southern Poverty Law Center is a civil rights organization, not "fanatical" group. People should really look into the monumental cases in which they have been involved since their inception in 1971.
> 
> It is true, however, that the gay agenda has permeated many areas. I do not agree with the incorporation of LGBT issues into these children's programs. Not sure that schools are required to incorporate LGBT issues into their "Mix it up Day," but it is being encouraged on the website to some degree. It's so unfortunate because this is how such issues slip by parents and can influence children to perceive issues in a manner contrary to God's will. Perhaps parents should request further information from their specific school.


 
Thank you for this. Morris Dees (founder) has been fighting for minorities, civil rights, and the people who can't afford help in discrimination cases and racial issues for decades. We can't ignore that. 
But SPLC needs to leave the homosexual stuff to the parents.

This may be an unpopular thought in this forum, but I don't think they will be going to the school to say..."Its good and cool to be gay." But more like " Gay people are people too, not evil or going straight to hell" While I'm for all that....I feel like it should be left to parents to decide who is going to teach their children about homosexuality. We Christians must not fall victim of fanaticism.


----------

